# Holding dependents visa while cancelling visa in DIFC



## rabu (Jun 14, 2015)

hi, 
i am in the process of switching jobs. my current employer is a DIFC company and i am cancelling my visa with them.

Can somebody tell me the process of putting my dependent's visas on hold? I have 5 dependents in all and its very important that i do not cancel their visa.

appreciate any help!

thanks!
RabU


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

If they are sponsored by you then all the Visas are cancelled at the same time.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I don't know about DIFC specifically - but I understood that you needed to lodge a 5000 AED bond to put dependents visa on hold.
I hope it is not 5000 per dependent - as that would be expensive!
Best of luck 
Steve


----------

